# led cab roof markers strobes????



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

I was at a truck show in N.J. and a company called berube's had a booth set up and on display they had these ford cab roof markers for a super duty that were leds and strobes so they would work as normal cab markers and had separate leds that strobed. any one seen these or know who makes them?


----------



## poolboy (Sep 30, 2009)

atomicled.com


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats them, thank you... can't wait to get a set


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I just bought a set from ebay. The guy has very quick shipping and best offer price. $100.00 I love them.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is the EBAY item #170545938387. The guy will accept an 100.00 best offer.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

When will they be ready for Dodge? This is what I have been waiting for. Got the $100 set from ebay , but these atomicled ones are the real deal it seems. Wow , these are the real deal. I was thinking of the others that did not flash.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is awesome! anyone make these for chevy's?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

turbo5560;1085590 said:


> this is awesome! anyone make these for chevy's?


it says coming soon....

I have to agree, I think those are the coolest thing ever... Pretty much eliminates the need for a beacon light


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

am i dumb or not...i cant find a vid of these things anywhere. anybody got one?

i'd love a set for my excursion but i wanna see what they look like strobing first.


----------



## BuffaloBlizzard (Oct 8, 2010)

We have a place here in tonawanda new york called fm communications they install pretty much any light system u can think of they do all they work for the police and other emergency vehicles around here


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

91AK250;1085648 said:


> am i dumb or not...i cant find a vid of these things anywhere. anybody got one?
> 
> i'd love a set for my excursion but i wanna see what they look like strobing first.


http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=93

I would like to put a set on my excursion also. Not sure if I want to go through the hassle of drilling and pulling down the headlinner and wiring them. They do look cool. Dont seem very bright when the running lights are one though.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

Triple L;1085593 said:


> it says coming soon....
> 
> I have to agree, I think those are the coolest thing ever... Pretty much eliminates the need for a beacon light


i emailed the guy and this is what he said, "We are looking at about two months for the GM, Dodge, Peterbilt, and Kenworth. Thanks for checking us out."


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

rb8484;1085761 said:


> http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=93
> 
> I would like to put a set on my excursion also. Not sure if I want to go through the hassle of drilling and pulling down the headlinner and wiring them. They do look cool. Dont seem very bright when the running lights are one though.


Its not to bad. I did the install on my 1500 Lots of RVT was use to seal up the holes.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I might pull the trigger on getting these. Just hate the idea of drilling the holes in my roof! Its either this or HID's.....hmmm


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Its only my opinion and its not worth much but to me these look like the marker lights are shorting out. As far as attention getting, more people would be trying to figure out what the heck is going on with the lights on that truck then actually realizing its a plow truck. I believe warning lights should be in a place that a vehicle doesn't normally have lights and thus they are more noticed, On the roof, on the backrack etc. we have to remember,, its not the other plowguys out there we are trying to warn, its the average, "I'm in my own world because I'm in my car"guy whose attention we need to grab. Just my two cents. :salute:


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

kurtandshan;1087788 said:


> I believe warning lights should be in a place that a vehicle doesn't normally have lights and thus they are more noticed,


This is why I put mine on my wheel hubs.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not just buy something like this- ebay item# 390075956278

Then Add a sho-me LED flasher? You can barely see the flashing when the running lights are on so having them flash on/off with the LED flasher would probably look better anyways.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

plowguy43;1088921 said:


> Why not just buy something like this- ebay item# 390075956278
> 
> Then Add a sho-me LED flasher? You can barely see the flashing when the running lights are on so having them flash on/off with the LED flasher would probably look better anyways.


Thats what I did. You can see my other posts for vids.


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

I just ordered the Atomicled set on Tuesday from ebay and they were here Friday. Installed them in an hour and 10 minutes. It couldnt have been easier and they look great. Now I need to buy and wire the rest of the truck up.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

are the led bulbs amber? how do you guys think those would look with my smoked covers?


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

To be honest I didn't look to see if they are amber, I will have to look. They are as bright as my old lights. Very easy to install, my only concern is they dont throw off heat so it may be a while for the cab to heat up to melt any snow that may accumulate around them.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

salt dogg;1089585 said:


> are the led bulbs amber? how do you guys think those would look with my smoked covers?


My LEDs are amber, and I think they shine through my smoked lenses just fine.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

He will take $100 for the set with free shipping on ebay. I emailed him and asked about the pro series and he said he only has the standard series on ebay. I want to get the pro series, but dont want to spend that much, ill wait and see if he puts the pro series on ebay in the near future. 
The standard has 30 white led's and the pro has 51 amber led's


----------

